# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  How to handle trauma during the holidays?

## Total Eclipse

This time of the year always seems worse for me than any other time of the year. I've been keeping myself busy and working hard with a therapist. What do you do to cope during this time of the year?

----------


## TuanJie

@Total Eclipse

Yeah, that's a sane approach.
Basically, I try to keep going in the same way I have been, placing as little extra weight on this time of the year as I can. Since I live such an isolated life, I can avoid a lot of triggers (which I happily let myself for this occasion). Good luck!  :Hug:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Hugs. Take it a day (or even hour) at a time and treat yourself to any small pleasure... your favourite takeout, those boots you wanted, etc. Anything to keep you going.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Hugs. Take it a day (or even hour) at a time and treat yourself to any small pleasure... your favourite takeout, those boots you wanted, etc. Anything to keep you going.



Amazon therapy really does help sometimes!!!

----------


## Doseone

I just don't care about holidays, so they don't really affect me.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I just don't care about holidays, so they don't really affect me.



I don’t care about the holidays just that it brings up grief / death of loved ones.

----------

